# Newish furry, need help perfecting my Fursona



## brian577 (May 2, 2016)

Only been a member of the fandom for few months and I'm trying to get this Fursona right.  It's supposed to be eventually made into a fursuit.  Working with the builder's concept artist this what I came up with.  







I'm fairly satisfied with the design but since I have a few months before work begins on the suit I thought I'd run the character by you guys to see if there is room for improvement.  The back is my biggest concern, it looks a bit plain and I'm wondering if another color would help (preferably not black)


----------



## Ivory-Brier (May 2, 2016)

With such a simple design as this, I recommend blemishes! Maybe a small brown mole on the shoulder, or heterocromia? Or you could go with accessories like a tote bag or a tatoo/piercing? I love simple designs but I do feel they sometimes need more character.


----------



## cyclingswitch (May 3, 2016)

Personally, I love it. Then again, I am a very simple gold fox.  I am supposed to have blue spiky hair between the ears too (if you are looking at my avatar) but haven't got a chance to pull out the airbrush to color some fur yet.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 3, 2016)

Props to you for not being a special snowflake and getting rainbow patterns or neon green fur/designs. Only thing I see a bit off would be the legs compared to the rest of the body as they're too thick when you take into account the arms and the waist is a bit wide for a male.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 3, 2016)

Yeah, this is a great start!  Always respect for the simple fursonas.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 3, 2016)

It looks good to me if you're going for a minimalist approach.
If you want more detail but stick with the simplistic theme, you could add a thin line between the reddish and white parts.

Some colors I'd recommend would be analogous colors, like orange or maybe a violet, or complementary colors, like a green.
But since the fur used here isn't pure red, you'd probably want to use more muted versions of these colors.

Also, welcome to the forum.
Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 3, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> It looks good to me if you're going for a minimalist approach.
> If you want more detail but stick with the simplistic theme, you could add a thin line between the reddish and white parts.
> 
> Some colors I'd recommend would be analogous colors, like orange or maybe a violet, or complementary colors, like a green.
> ...


_Analogous
_
This is honestly the first time I've ever heard anyone mention it in years. Do people even know what complimentary and analogous are? Because I feel like a lot of people will have no clue if someone suggests them.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 3, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Do people even know what complimentary and analogous are?


I sure hope so.
If not, at least basic color theory isn't too convoluted to learn.


----------



## brian577 (May 4, 2016)

Thanks for all the advice, since most people like the design, I'll keep it as is.  I'll probably look into some accessories though.


----------



## brian577 (Jul 22, 2016)

Well, never mind.  Went back and added some extra details.  Any thoughts or advice?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 22, 2016)

Well since your Fursona is a Jack Russell, maybe look up some pictures of the breed to get ideas of color patterns from them?  A majority of Jack Russell dogs have all white legs, and more white than the other color.  Of course it doesn't have to be exactly like the breed, I can defiantly see jack Russell in the body design alone.  Just saying it may give you an idea.


----------



## GingerKitty (Sep 7, 2016)

What concept maker did you use? Is it online?


----------



## brian577 (Sep 7, 2016)

GingerKitty said:


> What concept maker did you use? Is it online?



Charmanderchar, she's on FA.  I think she does commissions.  This was done for free as part of a fursuit commission.


----------

